# medical certs.



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

had application forms at immigration for 6months for a parent/child sponsored visa which we are aware can take 18momths to 2 years(sent all medicals and police checks ID checks),now we have had an email from them saying our medical certs. have expired,surely we are not expected to provide them every 6 month untill we get an officer??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

terrisam said:


> had application forms at immigration for 6months for a parent/child sponsored visa which we are aware can take 18momths to 2 years(sent all medicals and police checks ID checks),now we have had an email from them saying our medical certs. have expired,surely we are not expected to provide them every 6 month untill we get an officer??


Yes, they do... The other option, and I have read people do this, is apply without the medical certificates and then send them in once you are asked for them, of course, this delays the process. Be aware they may ask for your police checks again, at least from your current country of residence (if you have had to supply more than one).


----------

